# red facial rash



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hello, I've had a red rash on the lower part of my face for nearly a week now and its getting worse and beginning to itch.  I'm 13.5wks pg and have recently come off steroids for nk cells (immunity issues) but my clinic doesn't think there is a connection.  
I'm concerned as it is nothing like the hormone spots I've had and am worried it could be a virus or infection.
Any advise, please.
Claudia


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Go and see your gp for advice. Difficult to suggest what it could be without seeing it.

jan


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Jan, I did see s GP and she wasn't sure what it was and had to call another GP in to have a look.  He said he thought it was some acne type eczema.  I've never suffered with eczema and never even had teenage spots let alone acne.  They gave me some cream to use but the rash is still bright red and has formed Little blisters.  Its a weird shape as it is on my chin but the middle bit is unaffected and so looks a bit like a butterfly shape.  I now also have an ulcerated tongue and am feeling like I'm about to get flu.
I dont know if this is related or not. Am worried that the GPs may not be sure of what it is.

Claudia


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Pregnancyhormones can do all sorts of weird and wonderful things, and cause things to flare up that you have never had before.  Without seeing it, we aren't able to give you a better idea I'm afraid.  If the cream hasn't had any effect, or everything is getting much worse, go back to your gp again.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

ok, I will.
Thanks
Claudia


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Just to let you know Gp dianosed Perioral Dermatitis, yesterday.  A condition caused by the steroids.  Cant take any meds while in the early stages of pg so could last for months!  At least harmless to pg.
Claudia


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

at least you found out what it is....

Jan


----------

